# الاقسام المريخية > منبر شباب المريخ >  >  كل عام و انتم بخير

## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*جمعة سعيدة ،،، هذه الجمعة تختلف عن سابقاتها في أنها جمعة الوقوف بعرفة ،،، و جعمة تسبق عيد الاضحى المبارك ،،، فجمعة سعيدة لكل الصفوة و كل عام و انتم بخير  
*

----------

